# Stephens County



## stickflinger (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of North Georgia, but at our club in Stephens County we are seeing alot of deer. Mostly between 9 am and 10 am. The bucks that we are seeing are mostly young bucks, but they are bucks. They will be in trouble next year. We've been several deer at Lake Russell WMA also. Mostly does. I hope everyone gets a chance to stick one this week end.   

GOOD HUNTING.


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 30, 2004)

I haven't seen any but I've only been able to go home once to hunt(this past Saturday). I did find two rubs on my way out of the stand and my dad has been seeing a lot of sign in and around the yard. How big is your lease and how many people hunt it? I'm guessing it is mostly hardwoods? : Where have you been setting up?


----------



## Mac (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*

I am from Toccoa orginally, and still own some land there.

Lake R WMA was my second home growing up.
Took my nephew over there to get his first deer a couple of years ago on a youth hunt.  It only took less than an hour.  That place has a ton of deer.


----------



## Kodiakman (Oct 6, 2004)

Been kinda slow for me this season.  I have seen alot of does and fawns until this last week.  I had (3) 8 pointers come in on me this week, but hadn't seen anything the days before.  You are right on the times.  It was 9:15am.  I got a great shot on the larger of the three.  Posted a pic in the bragging board and in here.  Hope things stay good for you.


----------



## stickflinger (Oct 7, 2004)

*stephens county*

We have 81 acres, 60 acres hard, 21 acres feilds. Seeing most deer in feilds. The rest are under the white oaks. Can't wait until Saturday.


----------

